# Cheap White Bread Or Roll?



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 9, 2006)

What would you like a pulled pork sandwich on? Cheap white bread, Or a roll?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 9, 2006)

I've already been yelled at a number of times for it here, but, I like plain white bread!  Everyone talks about "Real" BBQ...so we cook it that way and stick it on a fancy roll...what gives!!?? 8-[ 

It doesn't get more "_*REAL*_" than white bread...whole grain of course! :!:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 9, 2006)

I agree Greg, Cheap white bread is more traditional!  :grin:  :!:


----------



## Finney (Apr 9, 2006)

Got to argue that one.  In NC, BBQ always comes on a bun.  Like a hamburger... nothing fancy.  There might be exceptions, but 100% of the places I've been to do it that way.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 9, 2006)

Cheap white ....roll. 8-[


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 9, 2006)

I've seen sliced white bread served with q, but mainly in South Carolina.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 9, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Cheap white ....roll. 8-[



What Scotty said :!:


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 9, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> What would you like a pulled pork sandwich on? Cheap white bread, Or a roll?


I will take one of each...I can't decide!


----------



## DaleP (Apr 9, 2006)

I like them both, but all the Q joints around here serve with cheap buns.


----------



## wittdog (Apr 9, 2006)

Bread or Hamburger roll? Go old school Wax Paper.  When my wife makes a salad I complement her on the nice garnish.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 9, 2006)

I vote for plain white bread and roll everything up in tradional butchers paper.  Classic Q!


----------



## john pen (Apr 9, 2006)

Roll definetly..fav is Kimmelweck Rolls ! Around here, CHB (cheap white bread) only comes out when we're out of italian bread or rolls...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 9, 2006)

Well my first sammie is with plain white bread for the bottom & a roll for the top. The second sammie is roll for the bottom and plain white bread for the top. The third sammie is just on the plate, eaten with a fork. To me it's not the jacket as much as it is the insides! mm:


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 9, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Well my first sammie is with plain white bread for the bottom & a roll for the top. The second sammie is roll for the bottom and plain white bread for the top. The third sammie is just on the plate, eaten with a fork. To me it's not the jacket as much as it is the insides! mm:


How do you keep that slim figure in your avatar?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 9, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just keep posting old pictures! It's easy! #-o


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 9, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just keep posting old pictures! It's easy! #-o[/quote:337okeld]


----------



## cflatt (Apr 9, 2006)

Up until 6 months ago I had lived in Tennessee all  of my life....but always traveled. Everywhere I have been it's been a cheap bun. White bread is what you get under your fish once they pull it outa the fryer.


----------



## cleglue (Apr 9, 2006)

BBQ sandwich are always on a bun in Alabama and North Carolina.  At Dreamland in Alabama you get white bread to dip in the sauce with your ribs.  Dreamland used to only sell ribs.  Since the original owner passed away they have since branched out with chicken and sides.  Traditionally BBQ plates are served with hushpuppies.  I personally like white bread or hushpuppies.  

What sells in your area?   If you change what people are used to getting they may not like it.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 9, 2006)

cleglue said:
			
		

> BBQ sandwich are always on a bun in Alabama and North Carolina.  At Dreamland in Alabama you get white bread to dip in the sauce with your ribs.  Dreamland used to only sell ribs.  Since the original owner passed away they have since branched out with chicken and sides.  Traditionally BBQ plates are served with hushpuppies.  I personally like white bread or hushpuppies.
> 
> What sells in your area?   If you change what people are used to getting they may not like it.



I n Detroit if you go to a BBQ joint(I'm talkin' on the street in the middle of nowhere!) you always get white bread to soak up the sauce :!:
But some of the best BBQ i've had was downtown Detroit :!:
I meant down on the streets of Detroit!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 10, 2006)

Somone already probably mentioned this, but, see how people want in in W. NY and serve it that way...give' um what they want!!


----------



## WalterSC (Apr 10, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> What would you like a pulled pork sandwich on? Cheap white bread, Or a roll?




Ok For this house its on white bread , now if we are out of bread we use whatever is handy usually hambuger buns are the trick!!!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Apr 10, 2006)

Cheap white rolls, with SLAW on top!
DATs


----------



## DATsBBQ (Apr 10, 2006)

Should pay more attention to my posts. It is less messy with slaw inside the roll. Bottom bun, pork, slaw, top bun


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 10, 2006)

well to be honest, I don't perfer any bread...give me the platter with slaw
and whatever, and hushpuppies.  As far as a sammich, I'll take a roll.
but bread is just a filler to me.  I know, you can count hushpuppies as bread, but I'll eat them like crazy.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Apr 13, 2006)

Take a roll and dig out part of the top and bottom creating a crater of sorts.  Than you can pack in some extra pork...almost double what you normally would.  Now this is for myself only.  I'd never sell it like this...you'd lose too much money unless you charged $7-$8 sandwich.  Bread gets too soggy too fast unless it's toast.


----------



## Larry D. (Apr 13, 2006)

A roll, but a cheap, white roll.  No whole wheat, no "potato" rolls, no sesame seeds.  The 99-cent, store brand hamburger bun.


----------



## Finney (Apr 13, 2006)

Larry D. said:
			
		

> A roll, but a cheap, white roll.  No whole wheat, no "potato" rolls, no sesame seeds.  The 99-cent, store brand hamburger bun.


That's what I'm saying.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2006)

I prefer rolls but I would suggest you offer both ~ A loaf of bread costs nothing.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Apr 14, 2006)

Rudy's organic white bread in Boulder goes for over $4.00 a 1 lb loaf. Contrast with Wonder "playdough" white loaf at $1.5.


----------



## squint (Apr 14, 2006)

What my brother didn't say is:
In Tennessee, it gets served on a bun or the preferred way:  on cornbread.


----------



## cflatt (Apr 14, 2006)

true, but most of the places around nashville that serve it on a bun dont know how to make cornbread or keep it warm.....at home...it's cornbread


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 14, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Rudy's organic white bread in Boulder goes for over $4.00 a 1 lb loaf. Contrast with Wonder "playdough" white loaf at $1.5.



It only sells for that price because people are buying it!


----------

